# Two-tone Amboyna



## BassBlaster (Jun 2, 2013)

I went down to the woodshop yesterday to start a project for the Rebuilds and found this amboyna on the lathe. I completely forgot I started this pen a couple months ago then got busy. It just needed a finish so I went ahead and got it finished up. I know I say this everytime but this is my favorite pen that Ive ever turned and this one may be hard to ley go when it finds a buyer!!

2 tone premium amboyna burl. The is the prettiest amboyna I have ever seen. My pictures dont come close to doing it justice. Its much more red than pictured and the sapwood is much less yellow than it looks. This is also the most perfect fit and finish I have ever achieved on a pen. Im really proud of this one!!

Jr. Statesman, Rhodium with Black Titanium accents. Heritance SF "med" nib.

[attachment=25683]

[attachment=25684]

[attachment=25685]


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 2, 2013)

Also, if I can get a little help from the others that sell pens. I use a simple formula of componants plus blank times three to get me in the ballpark for my pricing. That formula puts this pen in the $130 range. That has always worked for everything I have sold but Ive never sold a pen for more than 80 bucks. Is this a $130 pen? Be honest, you cant hurt my feelings!!


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 2, 2013)

I think it's every bit of a 130 dollar pen, if not More. You wont sell it for 130 if you dont price it at that. Just have to find the right buyer eho apprecaites ot as much as we all do. Don't under sell your self. I think it's beautiful and great hardware to match the wood.


----------



## Jdaschel (Jun 2, 2013)

Great pen, just depends on where you are at. That is 100% a $130 pen or more. I have seen many pens much less nice than that go for more. Just depends on who your clientele are.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks guys! The idea when I ordered the parts and the blanks was to make a $150 pen. When I did the math, it didnt add up, at least not using the formula Ive used in the past. Then I thought, dang thats a lot of money for a pen, lol.

I dont do shows. I dont have the time or inventory for shows. I have a FB page where I sell to family and friends but Ive yet to sell a pen for more than 30 bucks there. All my sales of pens over 50 bucks have been custom orders from people at work. I do have an Etsy page but I know the people who are successful there know how to network and draw people to thier page. I dont. As a matter of fact, I just checked my page and theres nothing listed there. Everything disappeard as if I never listed a single item. I dunno what hapened so Ill have to look into that.

Thanks for all the kind words!!


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 2, 2013)

Dennis,
Your Form, Fit, and Finish look great with a nice choice of kit and plating to show off the timber.
Well worth $130- $150 in my market area.
Well done.

Les


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks man!! It feels good to get compliments from others whos work I admire!!

I have more of this amboyna and another Statesmen with the 22K accents. I think when Im finished with the Rebuilds pen, I'll make a sister for this one!!


----------



## Sprung (Jun 2, 2013)

That is a gorgeous pen. 

I don't own a turned pen of any kind, but I think of all the turned pens I've ever seen pictures of, this one would probably be my favorite. It really is perfect - from the beautiful piece of Amboyna to the kit chosen to the fit and finish. Even though I know nothing about turning or pricing pens, I could very well see this pen being worth $130. Even if it would take a little while to sell it, I'd hold out for selling it to someone who would be willing to pay at least $130 for it and would appreciate the quality and craftsmanship that went into making this pen. I'd love to own it, but I definitely can't afford it - so I'll happily spend some more time looking at the nice pictures and dream of the day when I can own a lathe and maybe make something similar for myself!

Outstanding work! I'd say you did that piece of wood justice!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 2, 2013)

Sprung said:


> That is a gorgeous pen.
> 
> I don't own a turned pen of any kind, but I think of all the turned pens I've ever seen pictures of, this one would probably be my favorite. It really is perfect - from the beautiful piece of Amboyna to the kit chosen to the fit and finish. Even though I know nothing about turning or pricing pens, I could very well see this pen being worth $130. Even if it would take a little while to sell it, I'd hold out for selling it to someone who would be willing to pay at least $130 for it and would appreciate the quality and craftsmanship that went into making this pen. I'd love to own it, but I definitely can't afford it - so I'll happily spend some more time looking at the nice pictures and dream of the day when I can own a lathe and maybe make something similar for myself!
> 
> Outstanding work! I'd say you did that piece of wood justice!



Thanks man!! That may be the nicest thing anyone has ever said about any of my work!!


----------



## Sprung (Jun 2, 2013)

BassBlaster said:


> Sprung said:
> 
> 
> > That is a gorgeous pen.
> ...



You're welcome.  Having seen this pen, and some of your other work you've posted, I would not at all mind owning a piece of your work someday down the road if it ever worked out.

Also, I don't think I believe the "Rookie" part of the "Rookie Woodturner" under your username! Especially not after you posted something like this!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 2, 2013)

Sprung said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> > Sprung said:
> ...



Yes we can definately work something out down the road. Ive actually traded a whole lot more of my work than I have ever sold.

Lol, yeah Ive heard that before. Im definately a rookie. Ive just turned a whole bunch of pens so Im starting to get the hang of it! Ive decided Ill get rid of the "rookie" portion when Im able to succesfully turn a hollow form. Thats gonna require a bigger lathe though! Ive asked mama for a new Jet 1642EVS!!


----------



## Sprung (Jun 2, 2013)

BassBlaster said:


> Yes we can definately work something out down the road. Ive actually traded a whole lot more of my work than I have ever sold.
> 
> Lol, yeah Ive heard that before. Im definately a rookie. Ive just turned a whole bunch of pens so Im starting to get the hang of it! Ive decided Ill get rid of the "rookie" portion when Im able to succesfully turn a hollow form. Thats gonna require a bigger lathe though! Ive asked mama for a new Jet 1642EVS!!



Hopefully mama will let you get an upgrade sometime! I'm still working towards getting a lathe someday, as well as many other things for my shop. When the time is right, whether for your lathe upgrade or my future shop upgrades, things will probably fall into place, as they often have a way of doing when the time is right.

Just out of curiosity, what kinds of trades interest you? I wouldn't mind trying to work out a trade with you sometime for a pen or two sometime down the road. Just curious so I can sometime maybe find or make something suitable for a trade.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 2, 2013)

All of my trades have been for wood. Im always interested in wood. I mainly trade for pen blanks, pepper mill blanks, etc. Things I can turn on my mini lathe. One of my last trades was for a slab of black walnut burl. I dont have any clue what Im going to use it for but it was too pretty of a chunk to pass up. Im mainly interested in burls and highy figured woods, especially if its going to be for pens. Im trying to only do higher end stuff now.

I would also be interested in trading for finished product. There are so many talented people here and I would love to own some of thier work. I appologize but I havnt seen any of your work. I spend most of my time in the classifieds and the turning section. I rarely get to the flatwork section if you post over there. What is it that you do?


----------



## Sprung (Jun 2, 2013)

BassBlaster said:


> All of my trades have been for wood. Im always interested in wood. I mainly trade for pen blanks, pepper mill blanks, etc. Things I can turn on my mini lathe. One of my last trades was for a slab of black walnut burl. I dont have any clue what Im going to use it for but it was too pretty of a chunk to pass up. Im mainly interested in burls and highy figured woods, especially if its going to be for pens. Im trying to only do higher end stuff now.
> 
> I would also be interested in trading for finished product. There are so many talented people here and I would love to own some of thier work. I appologize but I havnt seen any of your work. I spend most of my time in the classifieds and the turning section. I rarely get to the flatwork section if you post over there. What is it that you do?



I do flatwork, but am still very much a newbie at it, and I haven't posted any work yet, though hopefully I'll be able to post something soon. I'd classify my work as still beginner stage at this point, but time and much practice will hopefully change that. I don't really have access to such high end woods, but if I ever get a chunk or chunks of something really nice, I'll keep you in mind for a possible trade.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 2, 2013)

Sprung said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> > All of my trades have been for wood. Im always interested in wood. I mainly trade for pen blanks, pepper mill blanks, etc. Things I can turn on my mini lathe. One of my last trades was for a slab of black walnut burl. I dont have any clue what Im going to use it for but it was too pretty of a chunk to pass up. Im mainly interested in burls and highy figured woods, especially if its going to be for pens. Im trying to only do higher end stuff now.
> ...



Yeah definately keep in touch. We'll find someway to get you a nice pen that works out for both of us!


----------



## BarbS (Jun 2, 2013)

That is a beautiful pen, and to go any lower would be to do it a disservice! Think of it this way: how often are you going to see this resource to make a pen from? Even if you have a supply, it's limited. That is worth every bit of your price range, in my opinion.


----------

